# The identity of Janus confirmed?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I caught up on the thread discussion The Last Son of Prospero over on B&C, the final advent short with some rather pelicular suprises. Including a seeming lead to the identity of Janus. 

Black Library Advent Calendar 2016 - Page 11 - + THE BLACK LIBRARY + - The Bolter and Chainsword

So his name wasn't a red herring after all. Their description in both the beheading and the last son is after all quite close.

-Trying again. Managed to post in the wrong forum first time.

Edit:
Found the post refered to:
http://z13.invisionfree.com/The_First_Expedition/index.php?showtopic=2004


----------

